# Building renovations in Nazare Leiria area- advice wanted



## Frankn (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi
I have bought a house in Nazare and want to start with renovations. Any builders you can really recommend for construction, windows, flooring, kitchens, gas, bathroom...basically all areas of renovation.
Regards
Frank


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Frank and welcome.

In a nutshell Yes that is quite possible, I have sent you a PM

Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

oops

I think you need 5 posts first then PM is available.

Rob


----------

